
ZTE pleads guilty to violating Iran sanctions, agrees to $892M fine - ptrptr
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/07/zte-doj-plea-deal/
======
ptrptr
What bothers me is "283 shipments made to North Korea." are there even demand
for ZTE products there?

